# Electric Collection



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Had some of my electric collection out today to give them a run so i thought I,d take some pictures of them.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Love the witt on the last photo.


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Thats some collection you have there, nice looking group.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

The Buren is the one which really gets me. I'd certainly swap an electro-chron for one of them.

Nice photo, Ken.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Great-looking bunch there, Dombox.

What is the watch in the lower right corner of the last photo? Can't quite make out the name. I haven't pulled my Rondeau book off the shelf, but it kind of resembles one of the Nautilus watches in the Hamilton series (though I know it's not).


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

> name='Sisyphus' date='24 September 2009 - 04:18 AM' timestamp='1253762307' post='485001'] Great-looking bunch there, Dombox. What is the watch in the lower right corner of the last photo? Can't quite make out the name. I haven't pulled my Rondeau book off the shelf, but it kind of resembles one of the Nautilus watches in the Hamilton series (though I know it's not).












Thats an Amtex with a display back and standard time corp 130E movement.Made for Hamilton by Ricoh in Japan


----------



## stewy (Aug 13, 2008)

very nice collection :clap:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Bit of info and help please whilst on display-with the Belforte on the back hard to describe but does it look as though there is or should be a locking ring between the press on back and the case-think mine is the same model .There are two spaces 180 degrees opposite for a tool but looks a bit agricultural or dare one say "french Style" cheers chris


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I love the Stellaris in picture number three (the silver dial one), do you have any individual shots of it?


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW, breathtaking!!! B)


----------

